# Ridiculous Requirement For Dental Visit



## win231 (May 25, 2020)

A friend has a dental appointment in a few days.  She showed me a letter the office had all their patients read that details the procedure.  
"Make the appointment, call us when you arrive & we will send someone to escort you into the office after taking your temperature.
"Do not bring anyone."  Exceptions will be made for those who need a driver or for children.

Here's where it gets really stupid:  "We will test you for Covid-19 antibodies before we work on you.  It involves a blood sample & the results take 15 minutes."
For what purpose? (besides billing Medicare for the test).  If your test is negative, that means you haven't been exposed.  If your test is positive, you already had it & recovered & now have antibodies to it.  (of course this assumes the test is accurate....which it isn't).

No dental office takes a blood sample from me for such a stupid reason; I'd say "goodbye."


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 25, 2020)

I can honestly say, no dental office will be taking blood from me. Now, I may need to revisit my stance on the matter in the future, but for now, blood-work outside that of a hospital facility is a no-go.


----------



## AprilSun (May 26, 2020)

I would cancel my appointment if I received a letter like this from my dentist!


----------



## treeguy64 (May 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> A friend has a dental appointment in a few days.  She showed me a letter the office had all their patients read that details the procedure.
> "Make the appointment, call us when you arrive & we will send someone to escort you into the office after taking your temperature.
> "Do not bring anyone."  Exceptions will be made for those who need a driver or for children.
> 
> ...


I would write back: "I will not enter your office until I see all personnel tested for elevated temperatures, upon my entering, and I will require a certified hard copy of CV19 test results from everyone in your office, before I consent to have you work on me!"


----------



## Don M. (May 26, 2020)

I had my semi-annual dental exam/cleaning about 3 weeks ago, and it was pretty much routine.  The dentist and all his helpers wore masks and were wiping down everything after a patient left.  They had their schedule well organized, and asked that people show up no more than a few minutes before their appointment.  I checked in, and they had me in the chair within 5 minutes, and there was only 1 other person waiting when I got there.  We've been lucky in that there have only been a couple people in the county who have had this illness, and most people seem to be following the guidelines of staying apart and wearing masks in public.


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

This sounds ridiculous, Win.  I would find another dentist.


----------



## Butterfly (May 26, 2020)

I do see the point in not bringing anyone with you.  They don't want more people in the office than they need to have at any one time.


----------



## Manatee (May 26, 2020)

I went to the dentist last week.  You check in, they take your temperature and then you wait in your car until it is your turn.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 26, 2020)

They are protecting the health of their patients as well as he staff. My dentist does the same and I appreciate it.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> A friend has a dental appointment in a few days.  She showed me a letter the office had all their patients read that details the procedure.
> "Make the appointment, call us when you arrive & we will send someone to escort you into the office after taking your temperature.
> "Do not bring anyone."  Exceptions will be made for those who need a driver or for children.
> 
> ...


And if you went to a dentist that didn't take these precautions and someone in your family caught the Covid19 virus you'll just say oh,well it's okay.  Yeah sure


----------



## win231 (May 26, 2020)

rkunsaw said:


> And if you went to a dentist that didn't take these precautions and someone in your family caught the Covid19 virus you'll just say oh,well it's okay.  Yeah sure


Nothing wrong with sensible precautions.  Taking blood to check for antibodies is stupid.  The only reason a dentist would do it is to bill Medicare or the patient to make up for money lost while their practice was closed.

The CDC admits that HALF of antibody tests are wrong.  If they admit to that, you can bet it's much worse than that:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/an...ime-cdc-says/ar-BB14DD2E?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

I would be highly dubious about test results arrived out by a dental office.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 27, 2020)

Additionally, dentist offices have appeared on the "hot spot" warnings, lately.  Yeah, I want to see THEIR CV19 test results!


----------



## AnnieA (May 27, 2020)

The antibodies testing is nuts.  What bearing can that possibly have on dental treatment other than staff might have a false sense of security if a patient has had C19 and has recovered.   Saying 'false' sense of security since there are currently so many flawed antibody tests out there.


----------



## Fyrefox (May 28, 2020)

My dentist’s office once performed a panoramic X-ray of my head, and expressed concern about a supposed dark spot revealed in their image on an artery.  I lived in a state of high anxiety fearing an imminent stroke until I could have a more definitive test performed which revealed...no obstruction.  Dental offices should stick to dentistry.

I have no problem with having my temperature taken before a procedure, but would also have reservations about a blood draw there.  My dental cleaning has been postponed by them until they are allowed to perform other than emergency procedures, and I’m happy to keep my hundred bucks for a painful cleaning in my pocket for now...


----------



## garyt1957 (May 28, 2020)

My wife pays dental claims and many dentist are now adding a separate charge for PPE.  One dentist was as high as $75! Like they already weren't all masked up and face shields, etc before covid.. It's a scam and a shame.


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 28, 2020)

Had a routine dental cleaning scheduled today, appointment made months ago, before Covid-19. 
I called their office before the appointment to ask about their protocol for visits. 
She said they are following guidelines, but I asked her several questions, like are patients waiting in their car until appt, is the entire staff wearing masks, has the staff been tested, etc... answer was no and masks optional for patients and staff.
Only thing she said was they cleaning diligently, as usual and no magazines in waiting room, no pens. 
Anyhoo, I get half way there and their office calls me to cancel appointment because they had a flood, apparently overnight, in the office. Now appointment is rescheduled all the way until the end of July. 
I'm sure that was an omen that I shouldn't have been at that appointment anyway during this Covid craziness. So, oh well.


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 3, 2020)

News, 
*That New Fee on Your Dental Bill? Blame the Virus*
Growing number of dentists tacking on 'infection control fee' to cover rising expenses from pandemic 

https://www.newser.com/story/291707/that-new-fee-on-your-dental-bill-blame-the-virus.html


----------



## win231 (Jun 3, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> News,
> *That New Fee on Your Dental Bill? Blame the Virus*
> Growing number of dentists tacking on 'infection control fee' to cover rising expenses from pandemic
> 
> https://www.newser.com/story/291707/that-new-fee-on-your-dental-bill-blame-the-virus.html


Just as with restaurants, if a dentist doesn't tell you about the fee beforehand, you don't have to pay it.  And if my dentist pulled crap like that, I'd never see him again.


----------



## win231 (Jun 5, 2020)

Update:  My friend saw her dentist.  No blood test for Corona antibodies.  She asked him why.  He said, "Several patients cancelled their appointments."


----------

